# Misc. Sunrise/Sunsets



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Just now checked out the photography forum for the first time so here's some of my misc. photos for the past. Photo #1 is the sunset from the balcony of Bayflats Lodge in Seadrift. Photo #2 was the sunrise from the duck blind on the Trinity Bay Marsh. Photo #3&4 were from the duck blind durning teal season in a Winnie rice field.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I'm a sucker for sunrises/sunsets in the first place, but that second photo gave me "goose" bumps ... seriously, no pun intended  Thanks for sharing. p.s. I'd love a full size of that one for my screen saver!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Agreed, second photo is the winner.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Hey Pelican PM me your email address and I'll send you the full size picture. Thanks for the compliments. To bad those weren't real ducks instead of decoys.


----------



## Fowler (May 23, 2004)

How about these?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Just right click the pic and set as background..worked for me!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*March 11, 2005*

Here's another one.


----------

